# Sticky  Vet Colleges & Oncology Clinics



## BeauShel

*Here is a list of all the Vet Colleges In The United States* 
*University Name**University City(State)**University Type*
Auburn UniversityAuburn (AL)Public
California State Polytechnic University - PomonaPomona (CA)Public
Colorado State UniversityFort Collins (CO)Public
Cornell UniversityIthaca (NY)Private
Harvard UniversityCambridge (MA)Private
Iowa State UniversityAmes (IA)Public
Johns Hopkins UniversityBaltimore (MD)Private
Kansas State UniversityManhattan (KS)Public
Louisiana State UniversityBaton Rouge (LA)Public
Massachusetts Institute of TechnologyCambridge (MA)Private
Michigan State UniversityEast Lansing (MI)Public
Mississippi State UniversityMississippi State (MS)Public
North Carolina State UniversityRaleigh (NC)Public
North Dakota State UniversityFargo (ND)Public
Ohio State University, TheColumbus (OH)Public
Oklahoma State University - StillwaterStillwater (OK)Public
Oregon State UniversityCorvallis (OR)Public
Pennsylvania State UniversityUniversity Park (PA)Public
Purdue UniversityWest Lafayette (IN)Public
South Dakota State UniversityBrookings (SD)Public
Stanford UniversityPalo Alto (CA)Private
Texas A&M UniversityCollege Station (TX)Public
Tufts UniversityMedford (MA)Private
Tuskegee UniversityTuskegee (AL)Private
University of ArizonaTucson (AZ)Public
University of California - DavisDavis (CA)Public
University of ConnecticutStorrs (CT)Public
University of FloridaGainesville (FL)Public
University of GeorgiaAthens (GA)Public
University of Illinois - Urbana-ChampaignUrbana (IL)Public
University of KentuckyLexington (KY)Public
University of Michigan - Ann ArborAnn Arbor (MI)Public
University of Minnesota - TwincitiesMinneapolis (MN)Public
University of Missouri - ColumbiaColumbia (MO)Public
University of Nebraska - LincolnLincoln (NE)Public
University of Nevada, RenoReno (NV)Public
University of PennsylvaniaPhiladelphia (PA)Private
University of South AlabamaMobile (AL)Public
University of Tennessee-KnoxvilleKnoxville (TN)Public
University of Wisconsin - MadisonMadison (WI)Public
Virginia TechBlacksburg (VA)Public
Washington State UniversityPullman (WA)Public
Western University of Health SciencesPomona (CA)Private


*List of Colleges Around the World* 

*Canada*
*University of Guelph, Ontario Veterinary College*
*University of Montreal Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*
*University of Prince Edward Island, Atlantic Veterinary College*
*University of Saskatchewan Western College of Veterinary Medicine*


*







Mexico* *Universidad Autonoma de Aguascalientes Centro Agropecuario*
*Universidad Autónoma del Estado de Mexico Facultad de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*
*Universidad Autónoma de Nayarit Escuela Superior de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*
*Universidad Autónoma de Nuevo León Facultad de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*
*Universidad Autónoma de Querétaro Escuela de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*
*Universidad Autónoma de Sinaloa Escuela de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*
*Universidad Autónoma de Tamaulipas Faultad de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*
*Universidad Autónoma de Zacatecas Facultad de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*
*Universidad Juárez Autónoma de Tabasco Escuela de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*
*Universidad Michoacana de San Nicolás de Hidalgo Escuela de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*
*Universidad Nacional Autonoma de Mexico Facultad de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*
*Universidad Veracruzana Facultad de Medicina Veterinaria y Zootecnia*









South America 
*







Argentina* *Universidad de Buenos Aires Facultad de Ciencias Veterinarias*
*Universidad Nacional de La Plata Facultad de Ciencias Veterinarias *

*







Brazil* *Faculdade de Ciências Agrárias do Pará*
*Universidade para o Desenvolvimento do Estado e da Região do Pantanal Curso de Medicina Veterinária*
*Universidade do Estado de Santa Catarina Curso de Medicina Veterinária*
*Universidade Federal da Bahia Escola de Medicina Veterinária*
*Universidade Federal de Minas Escola de Veterinaria*
*Universidade Federal de Santa Maria Hospital de Clínicas Veterinárias*
*Universidade Federal de Viçosa Escola de Medicina Veterinária*
*Universidade Federal Rural do Rio de Janeiro Curso de Medicina Veterinária*
*Universidade de São Paulo Faculdade de Medicina Veterinária e Zootecnia*

*







Chile* *Universidad Austral de Chile Facultad de Ciencias Veterinarias*
*Universidad de Chile Facultad de Ciencias Veterinarias y Pecuarias*
*Universidad de Concepcion Facultad de Medicina Veterinaria*

*







Colombia* *Universidad de Antioquia Facultad de Medicina Veterinaria y de Zootecnia*
*Universidad Antonio Nariño Facultad de Medicina Veterinaria*

*







Uruguay* *Universidad Mayor de la República Facultad de Veterinaria*

*







Venezuela* *Universidad Central de Venezuela Facultad de Ciencias Veterinarias*
*Universidad del Zulia Facultad de Veterinaria*









Central America/Caribbean 
*







Costa Rica* *Universidad Nacional de Heredia Escuela de Medicina Veterinaria*

*







St. Kitts* *Ross University School of Veterinary Medicine *
*







West Indies* *University of the West Indies School of Veterinary Medicine *








Europe 
*







Austria* *Veterinärmedizinische Universität Wien*

*







Belgium* *University of Ghent Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*
*Université de Liège Faculté de Médecine Vétérinaire*

*







Croatia* *University of Zagreb Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*

*







Czech Republic* *Veterinární a Farmaceutická Universita*

*







Denmark* *Royal Veterinary and Agricultural University*

*







Estonia* *Estonian Agricultural University Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*

*







Finland* *University of Helsinki Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*

*







France* *Ecole Nationale Veterinaire d'Alfort*
*Ecole Nationale Veterinaire de Nantes*
*French Veterinary Schools*

*







Germany* *Free University of Berlin Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*
*Tierärztliche Hochschule Hannover*
*Universitaet Giessen Fachbereich Veterinärmedizin*
*Universität Leipzig Veterinärmedizinische Fakultät*
*Universität München Tierärztliche Fakultät der Ludwig-Maximilians*


*







Hungary* *University of Veterinary Science*

*







Ireland* *University College Dublin Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*

*







Italy* *Università di Bologna Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria*
*Università di Messina Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria*
*Università di Milano Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria*
*Università di Napoli Federico II Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria*
*Università di Parma Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria*
*Università di Perugia Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria*
*Università di Pisa Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria*
*Università di Sassari Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria*
*Università di Torino Facoltà di Medicina Veterinaria*

*







Latvia* *Latvia University of Agriculture Veterinârmedicìnas fakultâte*

*







Lithuania* *Lithuanian Veterinary Academy*

*







Netherlands* *Universiteit Utrecht Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*

*







Norway* *Norwegian College of Veterinary Medicine*

*







Poland* *Warsaw Agricultural University Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*

*







Portugal* *Universidade Técnica de Lisboa Faculdade de Medicina Veterinária*

*







Romania* *University of Agronomy and Veterinary Medicine - Iasi*

*







Slovak Republic* *University of Veterinary Medicine in Kosice*

*







Spain* *Universitat Autònoma de Barcelona Facultat de Veterinària*
*Universidad de Cordoba Facultad de Veterinaria*
*Universidad de León - Facultad de Veterinaria*
*Universidad Complutense de Madrid Facultad de Veterinaria*
*Universidad de Murcia Facultad de Veterinaria*
*Universidad de Zaragoza Facultad de Veterinaria*

*







Sweden* *University of Agricultural Sciences Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*

*







Switzerland* *Universität Bern Veterinärmedizinische Fakultät*
*Universität Zürich Veterinärmedizinische Fakultät*

*







Turkey* *Ankara University Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*

*







United Kingdom* *University of Cambridge Veterinary School*
*University of Edinburgh Royal (Dick) School of Veterinary Studies*
*University of Glasgow Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*
*University of Liverpool Faculty of Veterinary Science*
*Royal Veterinary College*

*







Yugoslavia* *Veterinarski Fakultet - Beograd *








Middle East 
*







Israel* *Hebrew University of Jerusalem Koret School of Veterinary Medicine*

*







Jordan* *Jordan University of Science & Technology Faculty of Agriculture and Veterinary Medicine*









Asia 
*







China* *Beijing Agricultural University College of Animal Medicine*
*Zhejiang Agricultural University College of Animal Science & Veterinary Medicine*

*







India* *Punjab Agricultural University College of Veterinary Science*
*Tamil Nadu Veterinary & Animal Science University*

*







Japan* *Japanese Veterinary Schools (English)*
*Japanese Veterinary Schools (Japanese)*
*Hokkaido University Graduate School of Veterinary Medicine*
*Kagoshima University Faculty of Agriculture*
*Kitasato University School of Veterinary Medicine and Animal Sciences*
*Obihiro University of Agriculture and Veterinary Medicine*
*Tokyo University Faculty of Agriculture/Department of Veterinary Medicine*
*Tottori University Faculty of Agriculture*
*Yamaguchi University Faculty of Agriculture*

*







Malaysia* *Universiti Putra Malaysia Faculty of Veterinary Medicine and Animal Science*

*







Phillipines* *Central Luzon State University College of Veterinary Science & Medicine*
*University of the Phillipines at Los Banos College of Veterinary Medicine*

*







South Korea* *Chonbuk National University College of Veterinary Medicine*
*Chonnam National University College of Veterinary Medicine*
*Chungbuk National University College of Veterinary Medicine*
*Chungnam National University College of Veterinary Medicine*
*Gyungsang National University College of Veterinary Medicine*
*Kyungbuk University College of Veterinary Medicine*
*Seoul National University College of Veterinary Medicine*

*







Taiwan* *National Chung Hsing University Institute of Veterinary Medicine*

*







Thailand* *Ching Mai University Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*
*Chulalongkorn University Faculty of Veterinary Science*
*Kasetsart University Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*
*Khon Kaen University Faculty of Veterinary Medicine*
*Mahidol University Faculty of Veterinary Science*









Africa 
*







South Africa* *Medical University of Southern Africa Faculty of Veterinary Sciences*
*University of Pretoria Faculty of Veterinary Science*

*







Zambia* *University of Zambia School of Veterinary Medicine*









South Pacific 
*







Australia* *University of Melbourne Faculty of Veterinary Science*
*Murdoch University School of Veterinary Studies*
*University of Queensland Faculty of Natural Resources, Agriculture and Veterinary Science*
*University of Sydney Faculty of Veterinary Science*

*







New Zealand* *Massey University Faculty of Veterinary Science*


----------



## LibertyME

oooooh great list Carol!


----------



## BeauShel

Oncology Clinics 

NameUniv/HospitalSpecialtyStateCountry
Dr. Andrew H. AbboCarolina Veterinary SpecialistsOncology
Dr. Renee Al-SarrafVeterinary Cancer ServicesOncology NJ USA
Dr. Francisco Jose AlvarezCoral Springs Animal HospitalOncology FL USA
Dr. Christine Rae AndersonAngell Animal Medical Ctr.Oncology MA USA
Dr. Stephen W. AtwaterEast Bay Vet. Specialists & Emerg.Oncology CA USA
Dr. Sandra Marie AxiakUniversity of MissouriOncology MO USA
Dr. Rodney Dan AylVMSGOncology CA USA
Dr. Jennifer L. BaezCenter for Animal Ref. & Emer. Svcs.Oncology PA USA
Dr. Dennis Burt Bailey, Jr.Oradell Animal HospitalOncology NJ USA
Dr. Erin O. BanninkOakland Veterinary Referral Svcs.Oncology MI USA
Dr. Karri Ann BarabasSouthwest Florida Veterinary SpecialistsOncology FL USA
Dr. Lisa Gene BarberTufts UniversityOncology MA USA
Dr. Claudia L. BartonTexas A&M UniversityOncology TX USA
Dr. Elsa R. BeckHope Center for Advanced Vet. Med.Oncology VA USA
Ford BellAmerican Association of MuseumsOncology
Dr. Peter Francis BennettMelbourne Vet. Specialist CenterOncology VICA US
Dr. Philip J. BergmanBrightHeart Veterinary CentersOncology NY USA
Dr. Barbara J. BillerColorado State UniversityOncology
Dr. Pedro A. BoriaGreat Lakes Veterinary SpecialistOncology OH USA
Dr. Lina BravoAlta Vista Animal Hospital Oncology
Stephen WithrowColorado State UniversityOncology
Dr. Carrie WoodOncology MA USA 
Dr. J. Paul WoodsUniversity of GuelphOncology ON CAN
Dr. Zachary M. WrightVCA Veterinary CareOncology NM USA
Dr. Jacqueline M. WypijUniversity of IllinoisOncology 
Dr. Courtney H. ZwahlenSouthern California Vet. Specialty Hosp.Oncology CA USA 
Dr. Stephen Henry BrennOradell Animal HospitalOncology NJ USA
Dr. William G. BrewerAffiliated Animal CareOncology VA USA
Dr. Edwin M. BrodskyVeterinary Oncology & Hematology Ctr.Oncology CT USA
Dr. Nancy O. BrownHickory Veterinary HospitalOncology PA USA
Dr. Marjorie Raquel BrownOncology TX USA 
Dr. Jeffrey N. BryanWashington State UniversityOncology WA USA 
Dr. Eric J. BulakowskiMichigan Veterinary SpecialistsOncology MI USA
Dr. Kristine E. BurgessTufts UniversityOncology MA USA
Dr. Michael Sean BussMidwest Veterinary Referral CenterOncologyMOUSA
Dr. Casey CadileOncology
Dr. Maria A. Camps-PalauOncology NY USA
Dr. Janet Keith CarrerasGulf Coast Veterinary SpecialistsOncology TX USA
Dr. Kelly Iklynn ChaffinVeterinary Medical SpecialistsOncology CA USA
Dr. Sarah C. CharneyOncology AZ USA
Dr. John D. ChretinVCA West Los Angeles Animal HospitalOncology CA USA
Dr. Ruthanne ChunUniversity of Wisconsin-MadisonOncology
Dr. Dawn M. ClarkeMed Vet MemphisOncology
Dr. Craig A. CliffordRed Bank Veterinary HospitalOncology NJ USA
Dr. Michele CohenVeterinary Emergency & Referral GroupOncology NY USA
Dr. Stephanie S. CorreaAnimal Cancer Care ClinicOncology FL USA
Dr. Susan M. CotterTufts University, SVMOncologyvMAvUSA
Dr. C. Guillermo CoutoThe Ohio State UniversityOncologyv OH USA
Dr. Martin J. JakubiakVeterinary Medical SpecialistsOncology CA USA
Dr. Kim Lorell CroninNew England Vet. Oncology GroupOncology MA USA
Dr. Steven E. CrowVCA Sacramento Veterinary Referral Ctr.Oncology CA USA 
Dr. Gillian DankOncology
Dr. Andrew T. DatersSoutheast Veterinary SpecialistsOncology LA USA
Dr. Louis-Philippe de LorimierHôpital Vétérinaire Rive-SudOncology CAN
Dr. Nikolaos George DervisisMichigan State UniversityOncology MI USA
Dr. Ravinder Singh DhaliwalSouth Bay Veterinary SpecialistsOncology CA USA
Dr. Lisa DiBernardiVeterinary Specialists of S. FloridaOncology FL USA
Dr. Pedro A. DominguezAnimal Cancer Care ClinicOncology Fl USA
Dr. Sue DowningAnimal Surgical & Emergency Ctr.Oncology CA USA
Dr. Robyn E. ElmslieVeterinary Referral Ctr. of ColoradoOncology CO USA
Dr. Melissa Marie EndicottGulf Coast Veterinary OncologyOncology TX USA
Dr. Susan EttingerAnimal Specialty CenterOncology NY USA
Dr. Timothy M. FanUniversity of IllinoisOncology IL USA
Dr. John FarrellyAnimal Medical CenterOncology NY USA
Dr. Janean FidelWashington State UniversityOncology WA USA
Dr. Linda FinemanVeterinary Medical SpecialistsOncology CA USA
Dr. Kevin FinoraVeterinary Emergency Clinic & Ref. CentreOncology ON CAN 
Dr. Andrea B. FloryAnimal Medical CenterOncology NY USA
Dr. Kimberly P. FreemanVeterinary Cancer Referral CenterOncology OR USA
Dr. Angela E. FrimbergerVeterinary Oncology ConsultantsOncology
Dr. Amanda Kathryn FulmerSouthPaws Veterinary SpecialistsOncology VA USA
Dr. Lisa M. FultonMedVetOncology OH USA
Dr. Rance Michael GamblinAkron Vet. Internal Med & Oncology PracticeOncology OH USA
Dr. Laura D. GarrettUniversity of IllinoisOncology IL USA
Dr. Meredith Jane GauthierMississauga Oakville Vet. Ermerg. & Ref. GroupOncology ON CAN
Dr. Tracy Lyn GiegerLouisiana State UniversityOncology LA USA
Dr. Virginia Lynn GillKatonah Bedford Veterinary Ctr.Oncology NY USA
Dr. Sarah L. GillingsOncology WA USA
Dr. Phyllis Ciekot GlaweOncology 
Dr. Neil T. GormanOncology
Dr. Joanne C. GrahamVeterinary Specialty ServicesOncology MO USA
Dr. Iain A. GrantUniversity of LiverpoolOncology GBR
Dr. Chelsea B. GreenbergAdvanced Veterinary CareOncology UT USA
Dr. Shawna N. GreeneVCA Aurora Animal HospitalOncology IL USA
Dr. Pascale Christine GriessmayrOncology
Dr. Kevin August HahnHill's Pet Nutrition, Inc.Oncology KS USA
Dr. Terrance A. HamiltonGeorgia Veterinary SpecialistsOncology GA USA
Dr. Alan S. HammerNorth Coast Veterinary SpecialistOncology OH USA
Dr. Cheryl Lynn HarrisVeterinary Oncology & Referral ClinicOncology OH USA
Dr. Cheryl Kay HarrisVet. Specialists of North TexasOncology TX USA
Dr. Marlene L. HauckNorth Carolina State UniversityOncology NC USA
Dr. Audrey A. HayesOncology FRA
Dr. Heather L. ****Vet. Specialty & Emergency Ctr.Oncology KS USA
Dr. Greta L. HeidnerPhoenix Veterinary OncologyOncology AZ USA
Dr. Stuart C. HelfandOregon State UniversityOncology OR USA
Dr. David A. HellerAdvanced Veterinary Care Ctr.Oncology CA USA
Dr. Ralph A. Henderson, Jr.Auburn UniversityOncology AL USA
Dr. Carolyn J. HenryUniversity of MissouriOncology MO USA
Dr. Elizabeth HersheyIntegrative Vet. Oncology, PCOncology AZ USA
Dr. Paul R. HessNorth Carolina State UniversityOncology NC USA
Dr. Mary Lynn HigginbothamKansas State UniversityOncology KS USA
Dr. Kim R. HillersSouthwest Veterinary OncologyOncology AZ USA
Dr. John G. HintermeisterTexas Veterinary OncologyOncology TX USA
Dr. Ann E. HohenhausAnimal Medical CenterOncology NY USA
Dr. Kelly R. HumeCornell UniversityOncology NY USA
Dr. David W. HunleyOcean State Veterinary SpecialistsOncology RI USA
Dr. Joseph A. ImpellizeriVet. Specialty Ctr. of the Hudson ValleyOncology NY USA
Dr. Joanne Lynn IntileVeterinary Specialists of RochesterOncology NY USA
Dr. Monika K. JankowskiSouthPaws Veterinary Referral CenterOncology VA USA 
Dr. Antonella Borgatti JeffreysUniversity of MinnesotaOncology MN USA
Dr. K. Ann JeglumVet. Oncology Svcs. & Research Ctr.Oncology PA USA
Dr. Kim Danett JohnsonMississippi State UniversityOncology MS USA
Dr. Pamela D. JonesSouthwest Veterinary OncologyOncology AZ USA
Dr. Susan E. Jones-BolinCephalon, Inc.Oncology PA USA
Dr. Kathy J. KazmierskiGarden State Veterinary SpecialistsOncology NJ USA
Dr. Evan T. KellerUniversity of MichiganOncology MI USA
Dr. Jeannette M. KellyVeterinary Cancer Care PCOncology NM USA
Dr. Michael Sean KentUniversity of California, DavisOncology CA USA
Dr. Elizabeth Ahaus KergosienOncology LA USA
Dr. Chand KhannaThe Oncology Service, LLCOncology DC USA
Dr. Michael KiselowVeterinary Medical SpecialistsOncology CA USA
Dr. William C. KisseberthThe Ohio State UniversityOncology OH USA
Dr. Barbara E. KitchellMichigan State UniversityOncology MI USA
Dr. Jeffrey S. KlausnerBanfield, The Pet HospitalOncology OR USA
Dr. Mary Kay KleinSouthwest Veterinary Specialty Ctr.Oncology AZ USA
Dr. Deborah W. KnappPurdue UniversityOncology IN USA 
Dr. Tetsuya KobayashiJapan Small Animal Cancer CenterOncologySaitama JPN
Dr. Carrie E. KosarekAnimal Cancer Care ClinicOncology
Dr. Kelvin Y. KowUniversity of FloridaOncology FL USA
Dr. Angela Rose KozickiVeterinary Specialists of the CarolinasOncology NC USA
Dr. Susan Anne KraegelLoomis Basin Veterinary ClinicOncology
Dr. Sarah E. KraizaUpstate Veterinary SpecialistsOncology SC USA
Dr. Erika L. KrickUniversity of PennsylvaniaOncology PA USA
Dr. Orna KristalChavat Daat, Beit BerlOncology
Dr. Joshua L. LachowiczRed Bank Veterinary HospitalOncology
Dr. Hugues Ian LacosteCentre Veterinaire D.M.V.Oncology
Dr. Tracy LaDueSoutheast Veterinary OncologyOncology FL USA
Dr. Susan E. LanaColorado State UniversityOncology CO USA
Dr. Ana Lara-GarciaRoyal Veterinary CollegeOncologyHERFORDSHIRE GBR
Dr. Victoria S. LarsonCARE CentreOncology AB CAN
Dr. Jessica A. LawrenceUniversity of GeorgiaOncology GA USA
Dr. Amy K. LeBlancUniversity of TennesseeOncology TN USA
Dr. Alfred M. LegendreUniversity of TennesseeOncology TN USA
Dr. Nicole F. LeibmanAnimal Medical CenterOncology NY USA
Dr. Andrew S. LoarAnimal Medical CenterOncology
Dr. Cheryl A. LondonThe Ohio State UniversityOncology OH USA
Dr. Michael D. LucroyVeterinary Specialty Ctr. of IndianaOncology IN USA
Dr. David M. LurieMiami Veterinary SpecialistsOncology FL USA
Dr. Valerie MacDonald-DickinsonUniversity of SaskatchewanOncology SK CAN
Dr. Dennis W. MacyCancer Care SpecialistOncology
Dr. Bruce R. MadewellUniv. of California Educ. Abroad ProgramOncology CA USA
Dr. Stanley L. MarksUniversity of California, DavisOncology CA USA
Dr. Ivan Martinez-RuzafaUpstate Veterinary SpecialistsOncology SC USA
Dr. Robert E. MatusVeterinary Specialists of Central NYOncology NY USA
Dr. Guy Neal MauldinWestern Veterinary Specialist CentreOncology
Dr. Glenna E. MauldinWestern Veterinary Specialist CentreOncology ABC AN
Dr. Dudley L. McCawKansas State UniversityOncology KS USA
Dr. Margaret Colleen McEnteeCornell UniversityOncology NY USA
Dr. Claudia Ulrike McFaddenCarolina Veterinary SpecialistsOncology NC USA
Dr. Josephine A. McKnightOncology
Dr. Conor John McNeillThe Hope Center for Advanced Vet. Med.Oncology VA USA
Dr. Elizabeth A. McNielMichigan State UniversityOncology MI USA
Dr. Karelle A. MeleoAnimal Cancer SpecialistsOncology WA USA
Dr. Rowan J. MilnerUniversity of FloridaOncology FL USA
Dr. Antony Stewart MooreVeterinary Oncology ConsultantsOncology NSWA US
Dr. Marie Nuno MullinsAnimal Hospital Specialty CenterOncology CO USA
Dr. Anthony J. MutsaersSunnybrookOncology
Dr. Marie-Eve NadeauUniversity of MontrealOncology QC CAN
Dr. Rebecca G. NewmanPittsburgh Veterinary Specialty & Emergency Ctr.Oncology PA USA
Dr. Susan Margaret NorthVRCCOncology GBR
NicoleUniversity of Georgia, College of Veterinary MedicineOncology GA USA
Dr. Charles Andrew NovosadSugar Land Veterinary SpecialistsOncology TX USA
Dr. Carol A. NovotneyNY Univ.-Washington Sq. CampusOncology NY USA
Dr. Debi A. O'KeefeAVETSOncology PA USA
Dr. Karen Theresa OberthalerNYC Veterinary SpecialistsOncology NY USA
Dr. Joyce E. ObradovichAnimal Cancer & Imaging CenterOncology MI USA
Dr. Gregory K. OgilvieAngel Care Cancer Ctr. for AnimalsOncology CA USA
Dr. Karina Valerius OsterdayCARE CenterOncology OH USA
Dr. D. Elizabeth OverleyOncology
Dr. Rodney L. PageCornell UniversityOncology NY USA
Dr. Melissa C. PaoloniNIH/NCIOncology
Dr. Anne E. PeastonOncology
Dr. Janet L. PetersonOncology
Dr. Jeffrey Charles PhilibertNew England Vet. Oncology GroupOncology MA USA
Dr. Brenda S. PhillipsVeterinary Specialty Hospital of San DiegoOncology CA USA
Dr. Jeffrey Carl PhillipsUniversity of TennesseeOncology TN USA
Dr. Valerie J. PoirierBrisbane Vet. Specialist CentreOncology
Dr. Gerald Steven PostVet. Oncology & Hematology Ctr.Oncology CT USA
Dr. G. Sylvester PriceConor MedsystemsOncology
Dr. David R. ProulxCalifornia Veterinary SpecialistsOncology
Dr. Wendi Velando RankinVeterinary Medical SpecialistsOncology CA USA
Dr. Kenneth Marshall RassnickOncology
Dr. Robert B. RebhunUniversity of California DavisOncology CA USA
Dr. Rachel A. ReimanAnimal Emergency Center & Specialty ServicesOncology WI USA
Dr. Ralph C. RichardsonKansas State UniversityOncology KS USA
Dr. Rebecca E RisbonVeterinary Specialty & Emergency Ctr.Oncology PA USA
Dr. Timothy A. RochaNYC Veterinary SpecialistsOncology NY USA
Dr. Carlos O. Rodriguez, Jr.San Francisco Veterinary SpecialistsOncology CA USA
Dr. Kenita S. RogersTexas A&M UniversityOncology TX USA
Dr. Erin M. RomansikNew England Vet. Oncology GroupOncology MA USA
Dr. Mona P. RosenbergVeterinary Cancer GroupOncology CA USA
Dr. Robert C. RosenthalSouthPaws Vet. Referral CenterOncology VA USA
Dr. Katja J. Ruess-MelzerAnimal Oncology and Imaging CenterOncology
Dr. David M. RuslanderVet. Specialty Hospital of the CarolinasOncology NC USA
Dr. Corey F. SabaUniversity of GeorgiaOncology
Dr. Stacy K. SantoroFlorida Veterinary SpecialistsOncology
Dr. Michele SauerbreyOakland Veterinary Referral Svcs.Oncology MI USA
Stephanie SchleisOncology AL USA
Dr. Bradley R. SchmidtVCA Vet. Specialists of Northern Colorado Oncology
Dr. Fabienne C. Schwandt-MuellerUniversity of Zurich Oncology
Dr. Rebecca Lynn SeamanOncology FL USA
Dr. Rance K. SellonWashington State UniversityOncology WA USA
Dr. Kim A. SeltingOncology
Dr. Gabriella SfiligoiOncology
Dr. Wayne ShapiroOncology CA USA
Dr. Stephen C. ShawUniversity of California, DavisOncology CA USA
Dr. Sarah E. SheaforSouthPaws Vet. Specialists & Emer. Ctr.Oncology VA USA
Dr. Cecile Thomson SiedleckiOncology
Dr. Katherine A. SkorupskiUniversity of California, DavisOncology CA USA
Annette SmithAuburn UniversityOncology AL USA
Dr. Karin Ulrikke SorenmoUniversity of PennsylvaniaOncology PA USA
Dr. Carlos H de M. SouzaUniversity of Missouri-ColumbiaOncology MO USA
Dr. Enrico Pierluigi SpugniniMedico VeterinarioOncology ITA
Dr. Timothy J. SteinUniversity of Wisconsin-MadisonOncology WI USA
Dr. Steven Joel SusaneckGreater Houston Vet. SpecialistsOncology TX USA
Dr. Steven E. SuterNorth Carolina State UniversityOncology
Dr. Kathryn Holley TaylorVeterinary Medical Care, LLCOncology SC USA
Dr. Douglas H. ThammColorado State UniversityOncology CO USA
Dr. Gordon H. TheilenUniversity of California, DavisOncology CA USA
Dr. James P. ThompsonUniversity of FloridaOncology FL USA
Dr. Michelle TurekUniversity of GeorgiaOncology GA USA
Dr. Avenelle Ilene TurnerFifth Avenue Vet. SpecialistsOncology NY USA
Dr. Jane M. TurrelVeterinary Oncology SpecialtiesOncology CA USA
Dr. Melinda L. UptonOncology/Internal Medicine Referral Svcs.Oncology OK USA
Dr. David M. VailUniversity of Wisconsin-MadisonOncology WI USA
Dr. Melinda K. Van VechtenNorthern California Vet. SpecialistsOncology CA USA
Dr. Andrew VaughanLas Vegas Veterinary Referral Ctr.Oncology NV USA
Dr. Kathryn R. VickerySouthwest Veterinary OncologyOncology AZ USA
Dr. Jerry R. WaddleOncology NC USA
Dr. Suzanne Shelly WaltmanOncology
Dr. Heidi WardOncology
Dr. Richard E. WellerBattelle, Pacific NW Nat'l. Lab.Oncology WA USA
Dr. Amy Lynne WiedemannArboretum View Animal HospitalOncology IL USA
Dr. Laurel E. WilliamsNorth Carolina State UniversityOncology NC USA
Heather WilsonTexas A&M UniversityOncology
Dr. Jennifer Elise WinterSoutheast Veterinary OncologyOncology FL USA





This is the website for good information
It also has a list of holistic vets, chiropractors, acupuncture, homopathy 
http://www.fightcaninecancer.com/findavet.html


----------



## hotel4dogs

wow Carol, what a great list. Thanks for posting that. Can you make it a sticky?


----------



## BeauShel

Here is a site with alot of great information 
Land of Pure Gold
http://landofpuregold.com/home.html

Golden Retriever Foundation
http://www.goldenretrieverfoundation.org/research.html


----------



## BeauShel

If you have any questions involving cancer, start a new thread in the cancer section of the forum and someone will be sure to help you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I second the request to make this a sticky. Wow, thank you!


----------



## riddle03

wow thanks for the list !


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'll look more carefully, but I believe we have two oncology clinics not listed in CT. I think one is in Norwalk and maybe the other is now in Shelton.

Here is one http://www.oncovet.com/

The other my Vet told me about 2 years ago because it's a bit closer to my hometown. I'll have to find it.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thank you Carol!! What a great list. My hope is that one day no one ever has to use it.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you for the great lists!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Veterinary Cancer Society Clinical Trials-

Clinical Trials | Veterinary Cancer Society


----------

